# Gordon's Liquid Lawn & Pasture Fertilizer with Micronutrients



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I bought this liquid fertilizer on sale last Fall to use on my Tif Bermuda lawn.

I haven't used it this season (yet) but I plan on spraying it this coming holiday weekend.

Has anyone here ever used this 20-0-0 fertilizer? How did you like it?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

You're not having double vision. There are actually two bottles there.

Like I said, it was "on sale." Hey, that logic works for my bride...! :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I bought this liquid fertilizer on sale last Fall to use on my Tif Bermuda lawn.
> 
> I haven't used it this season (yet) but I plan on spraying it this coming holiday weekend.
> 
> Has anyone here ever used this 20-0-0 fertilizer? How did you like it?


21oz per 1000? That's a lot of product to get .25lbs of N. What was the price per jug?

Edit- math error. Assuming this is about 25lbs per jug you are getting around .5 lbs per 1000. To quote Gilda Radner from SNL "Nevermind".


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

MQ has a whole thread on his liquid fert program. I still don't think many people buy liquid fert itself because of the cost; most melt down urea or ammonium sulfate and spray it (much cheaper). You can buy spray grade sulfate of potash I believe and supplement if you need the K as well.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

It was $30 for 2.5 gallons, covering 15000 square feet.

I decided to switch to spraying because I bag my clippings, and the John Deere Hoover-God will vacuum all the granules up off the lawn.

I haven't ever cracked out the math on how much nitrogen per dollar it costs. Never thought about it in those terms.

I'm still thinking about dissolving some 46-0-0 in the future, though.

Just curious if anyone had given this the spray down....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > I bought this liquid fertilizer on sale last Fall to use on my Tif Bermuda lawn.
> ...


I was told there would not be any math on this test...!  :lol: :nod:


----------



## Texas MH (Jan 20, 2019)

I use it sometimes, especially during our flash flood season like right now to avoid granuals washing away. You'll definitely get some improved green-up if the lawn is lacking color. No complaints about it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Texas MH said:


> I use it sometimes, especially during our flash flood season like right now to avoid granuals washing away. You'll definitely get some improved green-up if the lawn is lacking color. No complaints about it.


Thanks for that good feedback, @Texas MH!

The other reason is I have a lot of sidewalk to curb grass strips which are a PITA to try and put granules on.

Not sure how to convert 2.5 gallons of 20-0-0 to treat 15000 sq.ft. works out mathematically, but I figured granular was running $45 and up to feed the same area, so I was saving money.

But the big thing was I could spray it with other products such as prodiamine and compatible 2,4D herbicides, and not have it wash away or get sucked up by the lawn tractor.

Anyone of you bright young engineers know how the costs work out?

Where is @Ware these days? He seems to know how to crunch these kind of numbers.

Anyone else know how? Kinda curious now.

Anybody else use this product on their lawns?

Maybe everybody is watching basketball....


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

25.8 × .2 = 5.16
Lbs. %N. Total N

5.16 ÷ 15 = 0.344
Total N. Sq ft. #N/M

If sprayed evenly over 15k you would have 0.344#N/M

Cost per pound of N is $5.81 or 0.172#N per dollar.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks, @FlaDave!

Couple of questions on the calculations:

(1) I understand a gallon of water is ~8.34 pounds; so 2.5 gallons should be 20.85 pounds;
(2) so 20.85 pounds times .2 (for 20% N) equals 4.17 total N;
(3) 4.17 divided by 15 = 0.278 pounds of nitrogen per 1000 sq.ft.;

So, the cost per pound of N would be $3.59, if I did my math right.

Did I do this calculation right?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Bottom of the front label says 25.8lbs, that's why I used that for my calculation. Since its not 2.5 gallons of plain water, I would assume the fertilizer components add a little weight to it.

Also if it were 4.17#N, cost per pound would be $7.19($30÷4.17#N=7.19)


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I haven't used that product. But, I have had great success with: https://www.domyown.com/turfgrasspro-blade-iron-15-p-17267.html

It is interesting that I've had much better results with a hose end sprayer than my backpack sprayer.

I've also hit my shrubs and hedge with it and the laurels, japanese maples and privet absolutely loved it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> 25.8 × .2 = 5.16
> Lbs. %N. Total N
> 
> 5.16 ÷ 15 = 0.344
> ...


Thanks for the math, @FlaDave! It helps me to understand I can make my own liquid fertilizer cheaper.

Having that also allows me to compare it to the costs of using granular instead of liquid. One can beat that price per lb.

For me, in all honesty, I am not concerned about the actual cost per pound, given the relative small area I have to spray.

I think the reason that PBI/Gordon USA mixes up this formulation is so that it will be hard for the average residential lawn homeowner or pasture owner to put down too much nitrogen and burn their lawn or pasture.

A brown lawn is not a happy result for anyone, but a brown pasture means animals go hungry, which would be much worse and expensive to remedy.

As for the product, I am okay with paying a little more in order to have a ready-to-mix liquid fertilizer that I do not have to melt/dissolve/blend. It also has three micronutrients I do not have to source or pay for.

I like the fact I can just add water, dump the contents into my sprayer tank, flip open the agitation valve, and add more water, and then go spray the lawn.

If I was a farmer or rancher, or spraying lots of acreage, cost per pound of nitrogen would certainly matter more then.

But I am not a farmer or rancher, and at $30 a jug, and with no granules to wash away or pile up somewhere else in the yard in a thunderstorm, or get vacuumed up when I bag up my clippings the next time I mow, paying a little extra for a ready to go product works fine for my needs.

After researching it more, mixing up urea prills from a 46-0-0 bag would work, but one has to be careful about how it is applied and watered in so it does not burn the lawn, so a lower concentration or lower application rate might be better....

Anyway, I am going to spray my whole yard with this jug, and see what it does for me. And I will post pictures when I do.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

marshtj said:


> I haven't used that product. But, I have had great success with: https://www.domyown.com/turfgrasspro-blade-iron-15-p-17267.html
> 
> It is interesting that I've had much better results with a hose end sprayer than my backpack sprayer.
> 
> I've also hit my shrubs and hedge with it and the laurels, japanese maples and privet absolutely loved it.


Thanks for your input, @marshtj!

One of the reasons I like the thought of using this product is I can broadcast spray it from the boom arms, and not worry if it gets on the trees, shrubbery, and flowerbeds. I have some live oaks in my front yard I definitely want to keep growing strong!

And I have a red maple tree (a rarity in southern Texas) in my back yard that I have been nursing along, so that'll help it too.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I've been a little leery of the Greene County products, but after seeing how effective liquid can be, I might give them a shot.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

:thumbup: , I actually like the idea of foliar apps. It looks like a promising product taking in to consideration its ready to spray and it's got some micros. I didn't see any iron listed on the label. Maybe add a splash or 2 of chelated iron in there? $2 per K really isn't a bad price point either. I look forward to seeing your results.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> :thumbup: , I actually like the idea of foliar apps. It looks like a promising product taking in to consideration its ready to spray and it's got some micros. I didn't see any iron listed on the label. Maybe add a splash or 2 of chelated iron in there? $2 per K really isn't a bad price point either. I look forward to seeing your results.


Thanks again, @FlaDave!

Yeah, I am looking forward to using this product. I am about two weeks to one month behind on putting down more fertilizer, but I laid it on thick back in mid-March. I used granular because I also spread granular 0-0-7 Sunniland (from Florida!) with dithiopyr at the same time, and watered it in before a lot of rain came in April.

It is about to jump into the 90s for a long stretch of weather, so I want to spray this down (after I hit the nutsedge again) and then water and mow on a regular basis to see if I can reach the next level of coverage.

I am actually a little excited to see how it turns out...!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

@FlowRider did you end up using it? What did you think? I am going to be at Tractor Supply today and was thinking of picking some of this up, to help with spoon feeding the new lawn. As I'm not an experienced sprayer yet I'm not looking for anything super concentrated, and I'll be reapplying often, so lower concentration works for me.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> @FlowRider did you end up using it? What did you think? I am going to be at Tractor Supply today and was thinking of picking some of this up, to help with spoon feeding the new lawn. As I'm not an experienced sprayer yet I'm not looking for anything super concentrated, and I'll be reapplying often, so lower concentration works for me.


My area was hit with a long period of excessive rain on a daily basis this late spring/early summer, so I had to resort to using ammonium sulfate granules to fertilize my lawn, instead of putting down liquids that would be washed off the blades and leaves, and likely end up running off into the storm water. So I decided to not use this product just yet.

My current plan is to use it on my next fertilizing application, assuming the weather stays in a less rainy normal pattern. I also bought some chelated iron to mix with it, so I am looking forward to the next application to add that in.

You know what they say: your plan of attack often does not survive the first contact with the enemy before it has to change, and when you add in weather, then you are probably looking at a change in your original plan of attack!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The ammonium sulfate really made my lawn grow like crazy, so it worked out well for my lawn right now, anyway...!

Everything in my yard is green, lush, and growing like gangbusters. Including the weeds!! I am mowing a lot lately!

I am about to go nuts on some yellow nutsedge and spurge, when our next dry weather gets here tomorrow night....

I will update this thread when I do use this product - I bought two 2.5 gallon jugs of it, so I need to use it this season.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Speaking of washing it off the blade, I can't figure out if you are supposed to water it in after applying? I have some kelp/humic/fulvic that does need to be watered in afterward, and was going to mix them, but the Gordon's stuff doesn't say to water in.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The Gordon's is designed to be a true foliar application


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Thank you, that's what I was thinking, Will do them separately then.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Should you wash it off after spraying?

The answer is "yes" if the product is taken in via the roots and "no" if it is taken in via the leaf.


----------

